# GAF Plant Tour



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.gaf.com/How-To-Video-Library/GAF-ELK-Plant-Tour.asp
________
Lovely Wendie99


----------



## Poodle Head Mikey (Jun 13, 2010)

*Interesting but detail-less*

I would rather see/hear more of the actual details involved.

PHM
---------





Roofmaster417 said:


> http://www.gaf.com/How-To-Video-Library/GAF-ELK-Plant-Tour.asp


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Poodle Head Mikey said:


> I would rather see/hear more of the actual details involved.
> 
> PHM
> ---------


You would like to or would you rather?
I would like to also but if you would rather then find it and post it yourself.
________
Motorcycle Tires


----------

